# Cus quotes from HBO's TYSON



## Stickgrappler (Feb 4, 2003)

I finally was able to watch the HBO Original Movie, TYSON, starring George C. Scott as Cus DAmato and Michael Jai White as Mike Tyson. Ive only watched the first 30 minutes or so for now.

Below are some Cus quotes from this movie:

<ul>
<li><I>Tyson is driving the car with Cus in it and Cus gives directions back to Camille Ewalds house in the Catskills.</I> "Dont worry about being scared going into a fight. Its when you aint scared thats the time to worry. Fear is the friend of every good and reasonable athlete."
<li><I>Tyson is in bed trying to sleep. Cus opens the door.</I> "What is the difference between a hero and a coward? There aint no difference. Inside theyre both exactly alike. Theyre both scared of dying or getting hurt. Its what the hero does that makes him a hero. What the other guy doesnt do makes him a coward."
<li><I>Tyson does roadwork, works on the speedbag, does crunches with Teddy Atlas, and skips rope. There is a voiceover of Cus.</I> "When two men step into the ring, one and only one deserves to win. When you step into the ring, you gotta know you deserve to win. You gotta know destiny owes you victory cos you trained harder than your opponent. You sparred harder. You ran farther.
<li><I>Tyson works the heavy bag as Cus observes from above.</I>"Always keep your chin tucked down into your chest. I dont care if you are running roadwork or just walking around school or watching T.V. Keep that chin tucked down. And your eyes looking up and out."
<li><I>Cus and Tyson watch fight films.</I>"One word describes Rocky Marciano. Tenacity.  Only one hundred eighty seven pounds but to this day he remains the only undefeated heavyweight champion. How? Because he would not imagine he could lose. He would not even allow the concept of defeat to enter his mind."
<li><I>Tyson sparring as Cus observes.</I>"Dont watch the glove; watch the chest. Wait for the glove to move, youre dead. When the chest flexes, you bob."
<li><I> Cus and Tyson watch fight films.</I>"Joe Louis may have been quiet on the outside, but on the inside  pure rage. He was a Negro in a white mans world and he hates it. Up and down the street, twenty four hours a day."
<li><I>Tyson works the slip bag with Cus.</I>"Stay in constant motion. The head aint never again where he last seen it. See, you give him a target here and by the time he swings, it aint there anymore. But when he moves, counter. Hap! Fire to the ribs, huh. Hap! Bap! Four-one, upstairs."
<li><I>Tyson shadowboxing and also working on the slip bag.</I>"You dont get hit, you dont lose. Its as simple as that. Once you learn to stay low and tuck behind your gloves, in constant motion, no one is gonna be able to land nothing."
<li><I>Tyson in bed. Cus opens the door. Scene shifts to Cus and Tyson watching fight films.</I>"Lies and deceit. Subterfuge. Thats what we deal in. Dont ever let anyone know your real intentions. Champion fighters, champion liars. Best in the world."
<li><I>Tyson got back from his mothers funeral. He is on a ladder and finished putting up a birdcage outside Camilles house. Cus crosses the street and approaches Tyson.</I> Cus:  "Mike, do you know what a professional is?" Tyson:  "Someone gets paid to" Cus:  "It has nothing to do with money. A professional is a guy who performs no matter what hes feeling inside. You understand me? No matter what."
</uL>


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2003)

"Fear is the friend of every good and reasonable athlete."

I agree here. Fear is a good thing--your mind's way of alerting you to a serious situation where you could be hurt.

"Dont watch the glove; watch the chest. Wait for the glove to move, youre dead."

I prefer watching the chest as well.


----------

